# Proyector dice "HDMI fuera de alcance" ?



## abel alva (Feb 4, 2018)

Conexion hdmi entre laptop Acer spin3 y proyector Viewsonic PJD5134 ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2018)

Con los datos que das no se entiende absolutamente nada, proporcina más información y detalla el problema, tu tienes los elementos en frente de ti, nosotros solo una frase que no se entiende


----------



## fff (Feb 4, 2018)

lo que yo haria, seria bajar la resolucion de pantalla del portatil a la mas baja, e ir subiendo, paulatinamente, hasta conseguir la resolucion nativa del proyector, o, presionar la tecla FN + (tecla asignada para pantalla externa) ese paramentro varia segun fabricante del hardware y del controlador de software


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 5, 2018)

La resolución nativa de esa laptop es de 1366 x 768, mientras que la resolución del proyector es SVGA (800 x 600). Aquí debes de ajustar la resolución de la laptop a 800 x 600 para que funcione por que esta en modo de pantalla clonada, otra forma sería que en la configuración del controlador (Intel HD Graphics 520) ajustes la resolución de la salida HDMI requerida para el proyector y cambiar a pantalla extendida para poder configurar resoluciones independientes. En caso de continuar con el problema, prueba con otro cable, también suelen producir ese tipo de falla.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2018)

abel alva dijo:


> Conexion hdmi entre laptop Acer spin3 y proyector Viewsonic PJD5134 ...



Si




Perdón por no dar mas datos, a mi bola de cristal se le rompieron unos dientes del bendix y hay que empujarla para que arranque. Cuando vengan mis hermanos la empujamos entre todos y te contesto concretamente tu no pregunta..

Como ya te han dicho seguramente mejore bajando la resolución. Y si no es eso será otra cosa.


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 5, 2018)

Puede ser los Hz que estén configurados, algunas laptop tienen 75Hz y los proyectores no son compatibles.
Estuve viendo las especificaciones y es un proyector de resolucion 800x600 asi que lo más probable es que vos le estás mandando la resolucion de pantalla que es mucho mayor.


----------

